# 5" vs 6" collector pipe?



## telecarver (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a 2hp DC with a 6" intake. I want to add a cyclone. Two I have found are this metal one: http://www.amazon.com/Cyclone-Separator-6/dp/B000V20J44 
and the Oneida Super Dust Deputy. The Oneida has a 5" inlet and a 6" outlet. The metal one has a 6" inlet and a 7" outlet. I want to run pipe approximately 65'. With the Oneida I would be limited to 5" pipe. The Oneida looks to have some sort of baffle to get the air spinning. The metal one does not but the metal one would allow me to run 6" pipe.
Any advice as the the difference in efficiency would be appreciated.
http://www.amazon.com/Cyclone-Separator-6/dp/B000V20J44JC-3BF


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Unless I'm missing something, why not run 6" pipe, and use a 6" to 5" reducer connected to the Super Dust Deputy inlet? I'd be leery of a no-name cyclone; Oneida certainly has a proven track record.


----------



## telecarver (Mar 19, 2015)

jdonhowe said:


> Unless I'm missing something, why not run 6" pipe, and use a 6" to 5" reducer connected to the Super Dust Deputy inlet? I'd be leery of a no-name cyclone; Oneida certainly has a proven track record.


By reducing the pipe to 5" at the inlet, would I lose any significant static pressure?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You wouldn't lose any static pressure, but on a 65 feet run you would lose a good bit of cfm.


----------



## telecarver (Mar 19, 2015)

hwebb99 said:


> You wouldn't lose any static pressure, but on a 65 feet run you would lose a good bit of cfm.


Because of the 5" restriction or the distance of the run?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

telecarver said:


> Because of the 5" restriction or the distance of the run?



Both, the drop will be less with a 6" inch pipe.


----------

